# Freshwater nano fish list



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've got a 2.5 and a 5 gallon tank that I want to make nano tanks out of. I'm going to put in fiddler crabs, which can live in freshwater if acclimated, and maybe shrimp if they get along with the fiddlers. But I want to know what types of fish I can put in such a small tank, especially the 2.5gal. Any thoughts on how I should set up or lists of fish for these tanks?? Help would be greatly appreciated, since I prefrer not to sift through the Internet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Some singular fish you could potentially do;
Dario Dario (Scarlet Badis)
Dario Hygsinon
Bumblebee Goby (this would be my preference as they can tolerate some salt that the fiddlers would appreciate)
Dwarf Puffer (though, may find the fiddlers to be a challenging snack lol)
Peacock Gudgeon (they get a little big for 2.5 but with care, it might be able to be done)

Honestly, Fiddler's should be kept in brackish set up regardless, they won't last as long as they should in real freshwater. Also, they stink real bad so if you can handle that; great! lol


----------



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fiddlers supposedly live 5 out of 7 years in freshwater. I will probly go with the goby however. Cool looking fish! I also have 7 jade gobys I found in a creek by my house (no idea how they got there..) that I might set up in a large, separate tank that I can put them in along with larger blue crabs. This tank would obviously have to be a highend brackish salinity to maybe entirely salt tank.


----------

